# Telefonwerbung: Ruhestörung am Abend



## jupp11 (2 Oktober 2006)

http://www.wdr.de/tv/markt/20061002/b_1.phtml


> „Telefonwerbung gegenüber Verbrauchern ist nur erlaubt, wenn der Verbraucher sein Einverständnis erklärt hat“, erläutert A. K. von der Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen. In § 7 des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG) heißt es: „Unlauter im Sinne von § 3 handelt, wer einen Marktteilnehmer in unzumutbarer Weise belästigt. Eine unzumutbare Belästigung ist insbesondere anzunehmen
> 
> * bei einer Werbung, obwohl erkennbar ist, dass der Empfänger diese Werbung nicht wünscht;
> 
> ...


----------

